# erbauer ERB372BJC biscuit jointer?



## Dalejones (5 Jan 2016)

Anyone got one of these? For £59.99 looks like it does the right job? I'm after one and am tempted to buy one of these, didn't want to fork out over £100 for one really


----------



## Myfordman (5 Jan 2016)

Check that thee is no play in the sliding mechanism. Even the smallest amount can leaded to misaligned biscuit slots and hence an uneven glue up.
Get a refund if it is wobbly otherwise you will regret it later.


----------



## graduate_owner (5 Jan 2016)

Check the screwfix reviews - some are a bit critical of the accuracy. Mine doesn't seem to cut the slots parallel to the fence.

K


----------



## shed9 (5 Jan 2016)

There are other sub £100 options;

http://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product/Drap ... %20Jointer

http://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product/Einh ... %20Jointer

Not suggesting them as viable alternatives to the Screwfix one but just pointing out that other >£100 jointers are available.


----------



## Dalejones (5 Jan 2016)

Ok thanks for the advise, il take a look at those, ah you wouldn't recommend then graduate_owner??


----------



## Dalejones (5 Jan 2016)

Ok would anyone recommend one for around £100? Thanks


----------



## shed9 (5 Jan 2016)

For what it's worth I have a Draper jointer which was rescued from my Dad's shed. I have never used it as a biscuit jointer as I have a pair of Domino's for that type of work. I have however used it for creating elongated slots and it has been spot-on for this - certainly accurate beyond its pay grade.


----------



## Dalejones (5 Jan 2016)

Is urs the same as the one in the link above? Might go for that one then!


----------



## Alexfn (5 Jan 2016)

I have this biscuit jointer.

First off i believe the reviews on screwfix are skewed because they are for both an older model and this new one. If you sort the reviews by date you will see a substantial improvement in them from when they started selling the new model 


I looked around a bit and i felt the erbauer was the best for the money.
Ive only used it a few times to make some doors. For me it worked fine and was good value for £60

My advise is buy it and try. If its not up to scratch for you then take it back, screwfix are normally great on returns.


----------



## shed9 (5 Jan 2016)

Dalejones":13wze1nt said:


> Is urs the same as the one in the link above? Might go for that one then!



Not sure, would need to check in the morning, however even if they are the same model number it doesn't necessarily equate to similar performance as mine is a from a few years back and production may have changed.

Alexfn makes a good point, especially as there is likely to be a Screwfix in your locale and you can easily take it back if needed as opposed to an internet purchase.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jan 2016)

Just an observation - I tend sometimes to take really bad reviews with a pinch of salt. Quite often (not always, by any means) they are written by people who haven't the foggiest idea what to do with a tool, then give it a bad write up when it doesn't do quite as they thought. The reviews around three star tend often (to me) to be a little more reliable.


----------



## novocaine (6 Jan 2016)

I've got this jointer.
it works fine, everything lines up as it should and the fence sits parallel to the blade (fairly sure it can be adjusted).
my only issue is the slide mechanism on the fence can be a pain as it's a small cog on one side so it can twist the fence and stop it moving when adjusting occasionally, nothing major just an annoyance at times when I'm rushing, once the fence is locked down for cutting it's perfect. 

I'd take those 1 star reviews with a pinch of salt myself and suggest that some of the complaints are from lack of correct setup on their part not the tools.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2016)

Thanks - as I read your comment I was thinking that seems like a three star comment from someone who's used the thing properly - fair, but finding a small fault. That was exactly what I meant.


----------



## novocaine (6 Jan 2016)

I'd go with that, I borrowed a friends makita on site and found that to have a similar issue.


----------



## Billy Flitch (6 Jan 2016)

I have the second one in DaleJones`s links I`m I going to Praise it to the heavens? no I´M I going to say it is the best tool I have ever had in my hands? No, I think I payed less for it than whats in the link. I just thought it was worth a punt it does what it says on the box it cuts slots for Biscuits, I`v had it for yonks and got no complaints about it what so ever. It is what it is.


----------



## biskit (6 Jan 2016)

Got one of those this morning, it's ok. After my Casals joiner came to a halt on monday, I dropped it at my local power tool guy  he could'nt get spares. The ErBauer isnt a patch on the old one, noisier and not as solid. But for25% of the price it OK.
Bernard,


----------

